# setup 5GHz WiFi access point with intel wireless-AC 9560

## necktwi

I'm unable to start 5GHz wireless AP with instructions at https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Hostapd#802.11a.2Fn.2Fac_with_WPA2-PSK_and_CCMP

In windows I'm able to start 5GHz AP with Wireless-AC 9560 only while remaining connected to an another 5GHz access point, acting as igniter, which can be disconnected once our access point starts. 

I believe a similar procedure should be followed on Linux as well to setup a 5GHz AP with Intel wireless-AC 9560. I tried to start hostapd without modules_wlo1="!iwconfig !wpa_supplicant" in /etc/conf.d/net and with appropriate /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf that connects to my router's 5GHz AP. But hostapd fails to start as follows

```
$ sudo rc-service hostapd restart                              

 * Bringing up interface wlo1                                                   

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlo1 ...                                        

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant                                   [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlo1 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...                                                      

 * WARNING: net.wlo1 has started, but is inactive                               

 * WARNING: hostapd will start when net.wlo1 has started         
```

though it gives * WARNING: net.wlo1 has started, but is inactive, the net.wlo1 interface is up and working

```

$ ip addr                                                

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00                                                                                            

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo                                                                                               

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever                                                                                                       

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host                                              

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever                                                                                                       

2: eno2: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast master br0 state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 70:85:c2:c5:95:d1 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff                                                                                               

    inet6 fe80::7285:c2ff:fec5:95d1/64 scope link                                                                                                    

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever                                                                                                       

3: sit0@NONE: <NOARP> mtu 1480 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1000                                                                         

    link/sit 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0                                          

4: wlo1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether d4:3b:04:4a:45:89 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff                                                                                               

    inet 192.168.1.3/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global wlo1                                                                                          

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever                                                                                                       

    inet6 fe80::d63b:4ff:fe4a:4589/64 scope link                                                                                                     

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever                                                                                                       

5: br0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,PROMISC,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 70:85:c2:c5:95:d1 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff                                                                                               

    inet 192.168.1.102/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global br0                                                                                         

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever                                                                                                       

    inet6 fe80::7285:c2ff:fec5:95d1/64 scope link                                                                                                    

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever                 
```

may be if we eliminate the spurious interface inactive warning then the hostapd may start the 5GHz AP.

----------

